# Kylin RTA



## Justink

Any vendors looking at bringing these bad boys in?

http://www.vandyvape.com/detail/Atomizer/22 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves

Was also looking at that but locally you'd probably find more of the geekvape ammit dual. Same setup

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

We have a Vandy shipment on the way

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## eviltoy

ETA @Sir Vape


----------



## Sir Vape

Early next week

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

By the design of this RTA it looks to have great flavor potential.
If they made the topcap one that could twist to the side for top filling then it would have been near perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Oh wow these look good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Want one! Subbed


----------



## ettiennedj

@Sir Vape , any update? Would love to play with this over the long weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justink

Craig replied to me on fb, looks like early next week...

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj

@Sir Vape , any updates?


----------



## Justink

Was just about to ask as well...

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape

Tomorrow from the looks of it we should have them

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justink

F5! F5! F5! F5!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## ettiennedj

Justink said:


> F5! F5! F5! F5!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



LOL! I don't think I've ever visited any single vendors site so often!


----------



## WELIHF

I was just on there now checking in anticipation

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soprono

@Sir Vape are loading stock ATM to the site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Its up!! Go go

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boom! Done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

LOL They up people 





Will be shipping till 1pm today. Orders after 1pm will ship Friday morning.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-kylin-rta-by-vandy-vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Order 28221

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justink

Double done!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justink

And now the long wait for it to arrive in limpopo...

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Order placed

Cant wait....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Only getting mine on Monday as I could only order last night


----------



## Daniel Alves

Been using it for about half the dat now, thumbs up for thing and monster jam apple

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikester

@JakesSA from Vapeclub also has them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju

At about R100 cheaper than SirVape

Ffs but I got mine from SirVape. There advertising is on point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Alves

Get the second one from there then 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gersh

If it too good to be true, its probably vapeclub 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

If you havent ordered a Kylin yet please do yourselves a favour and get one.
Its only been a few hours to give a proper report but the flavour from this guy is just amazing.

No leaking so far, building and wicking is so easy.
Dont bother with the 2ml tank , stick the 6 on immediately unless you enjoy refilling every 15min.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel Alves

Yeah the 2ml is kak for refilling so often but soo short and stubby 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Daniel Alves said:


> Yeah the 2ml is kak for refilling so often but soo short and stubby
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk



The tank does look better with the 2ml on compared to the 6ml.
But i prefer convenience , especially if you have to run out quick for a hour or two you dont need to walk around with a bottle of juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Got mine yesterday and loving it. Only problem I have encountered is that it leaks at the bottom (not through the airflow) but at the edge on the bottom plate, if that makes sense, see red line on pic. Still playing around to see if I elevate the coils some more but looks like its condensation inside the bottom airflow that buils up.

Any ideas or comments welcomed. 






Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikester

Got mine yesterday and it's awesome.





Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

@Sir Vape, when is the next batch landing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel Alves

https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/kylin-rta-by-vandy-vapes

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Daniel Alves said:


> https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/kylin-rta-by-vandy-vapes
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk



Vape club has also been sold out since yesterday.


----------



## MoneymanVape

I saw on our whatsapp group there is going to be a v2 with the top glass ring comming out


----------



## Lim

We have some at Dragon Vape
http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/vandy-vape-kylin-rta-blk/


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ok peeps so after many builds and diffrent coil positioning and wicking methods to try resolve the leaking/condensation issue i finally decided to try the simplest of remedies which is what @BigGuy said on his video regarding the Kylin.

Inhale while you firing your mod and after you release the fire button inhale for a second or so longer to get all the vapour out. And.... Bobs your uncle...

I still have slight condensation but nothing compared to what i was getting before.
I use to have juice dripping down my mod and now i dont.
Condesation only ontop of the Mod.

Hope this helps some of yous that are having issues.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

I was caught up by the (rather convincing) "hype" surrounding this tank. So I succumbed.

I have absolutely no regrets. Fantastic! Not even necessary to review.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Waine

There are a few threads on the Kylin. As I said on the on the other thread, mine became a leaker. Very disappointed. It leaks from the outer ring on the base. 

This is how you vape the Kylin before you ditch it.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

